# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ismail Lesko Progonati

## Albo

*Kush ishte Ismail Lesko Progonati*

Ismail Lesko Progonati, në një hark kohor relativisht të shkurtër 10-vjeçar, la gjurmë të pashlyera, duke i kthyer në 10 vite kujtesë historie. Si mbaroi shkollën fillore në vendlindje,vazhdoi shkollën plotësuese në Gjirokastër. I dalluar për dhunti të veçanta, iu dha një bursë për një shkollë ushtarake në Stamboll që, si e mbaroi, filloi në Janinë punën si oficer karriere. Që në fillimet e karrierës e deri sa mbylli sytë, jetoi e punoi me dashuri për mëmëdhenë, që e kishte pirë me qumështin e mëmës. Si oficer burgu, krijoi lidhje të fshehta me të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë, duke i trajtuar si shokë të idealeve shqiptare, duke u dhënë gazeta e libra shqip në fshehtësi nga autoritetet turke. Ai u bë mik me Muharrem Rushitin dhe ndihmoi në rritjen e aktivitetit patriotik te çetës së tij. I dha fshehtas 100 armë si dhe ndihmë në riorganizimin dhe gjallërimin e klubit "Vëllazëria" të Filatit. Për aftësitë e tij të veçanta, Ismail Lesko Progonati nga një oficer i thjesht ngjiti shpejt shkallët e karrierës, gjer në komandat i xhandarmërisë së Janinës. Në Janinë u lidh me patriotë të shquar si: Kadri Gajtën, Tefik Sulejmanin, Hysen Potomin, Hysen Zadrinën, sheh Kadri Prevezën e Ali Janinën, si dhe me patriotët çamë, Muharrem Rushiti, Rexhep Musa Demi etj.. Në bashkëpunim me patriotin Kadri Gjata, ngritën klubin patriotik të Janinës, "Bashkimi" që për rolin e tij të madh u quajt qeveria e shqiptarëve. Në këtë qeveri, Ismail Lesko Progonati ishte "ministri" i Mbrojtjes dhe i Brendshëm i saj. Në Meçovë, po në vitin 1908, direkt me nismën e Ismail Leskos, u ngrit një klub patriotik, si dhe shkolla shqipe. Në lidhje me patriotët progonatas Shaqo Buxo, Hajredin Qendro, Zenel Mehmeti, Nuredin Islami etj., me frymëzimin e Ismail Leskos u ngrit në Progonat klubi "Arbëria" dhe u hap shkolla shqipe në një kokë kur po ngriheshin klubet e para patriotike në qytetet kryesore të Shqipërisë. Ismail Leskoja e furnizoi klubin dhe shkollën e Progonatit me gazeta e libra shqip që patriotët kurveleshas i sillnin gjer në malet e larta, duke i fshehur në samarët e mushkave. Fushë tjetër e veprimtarisë patriotike të Ismail Leskos, ishte ajo në mbrojtje të tërësisë së trojeve shqiptare në Jug, ku roli i tij qe parësor dhe vendimtar. Kur fundi i Perandorisë Turke qe shfaqur në horizont, lakmitë e fqinjëve e veçanërisht të shovinistëve grekë në Jug ishin kërcënuese. Në përgjigje të këtyre synimeve shoviniste, Ismail Lesko dha kontributin e tij në formimin e "Komitetit të Mbrojtjes së Trojeve të Jugut", me qendër në Janinë. Ai u bë forca e armatosur e këtij komiteti. Ismail Lesko Progonati, në krye të një batalioni ndjekjeje krejtësisht me shqiptarë, i ndoqi dhe i shpartalloi çetat e andartëve duke vënë disa herë jetën në rrezik. Gazetat e kohës shkruajnë për aksionet e guximshme të këtij patrioti në pastrimin e jugut nga çetat e andartëve, të shovinistëve grekë. Patrioti ynë i shquar u ndodh në mes dy zjarreve, të shovinistëve grekë që kërkonin kokën e tij si dhe të administratës turke që s'mund ta duronte veprimtarinë patriotike të një njeriu të veshur me rrobën e tyre ushtarake. Turqit e rinj që erdhën në fuqi me ndihmën e shqiptarëve, mohuan premtimet e dhëna dhe klubet e shkollat shqipe i quajtën rrezik për perandorinë dhe filluan reprezaljet ndaj tyre. E dënuan me 15 vjet burg patriotin e patrembur. Aq i madh edhe i menjëhershëm ishte reagimi i patriotëve shqiptarë, sa gjykata e apelit u detyrua ta hiqte dënimin, por jo për të mos e eliminuar atë. Në pritën për eliminimin fizik të Ismail Lesko Progonatit, organizuar nga shovinistët grekë, kishin gisht edhe turqit. Kur ai ndiqte çetat e andartëve grekë në krye të batalionit të ndjekjes, e hiqte petkun e oficerit të Turqisë dhe vishej me kostumin shqiptar të jugut, me ujëvarën e fustanellës së famshme, për të treguar se ai vepronte si një shqiptar në mbrojtje të trojeve të atdheut të tij. Populli në këngët e tij të tillë do ta përjetësonte birin e vet të shquar: "Fustanella palë-palë/e gjitha me gjak e larë"...  Me dhimbje të madhe u përcoll rënia e tij në vendlindje, në Progonat. Motra e Ismail Leskos përsëriti mitin e hershëm të dashurisë së motrës për vëllanë e trashëguar që nga legjenda e Gjergj Elez Alisë. Aq e madhe ishte dhimbja e motrës, sa vdiq duke qarë për vëllanë e saj

*Vrasja e patriotit të shquar, ende enigmë*
Vrasja në pritë e Ismail Leskos ka ngritur me të drejtë shumë pikëpyetje. Aktiviteti dhe lidhjet e tij me rrethet patriotike në Shqipërinë e jugut nuk ishin të panjohura për eprorët e tij dhe nga vetë valiu i Janinës. Për dekada të tëra, pas vrasjes së Ali Pashë Tepelenës, autoritetet osmane të Janinës ndoqën një politikë të hapur në dëm të interesave shqiptare e në përkrahje të interesave greke. Masakra e Manastirit, ku u shua me tradhti lulja e parisë së jugut, është prova më mbresëlënëse e kësaj politike. Por edhe në vitin e trazuar 1911, autoritetet osmane të vilajetit të Janinës, armiqësore e intolerante ndaj lëvizjes patriotike shqiptare, preferuan të bashkëpunojnë me Athinën e me elementin grek të vilajetit për të ta mbytur që në embrion atë. Raportet e konsujve austro-hungarezë, por edhe informacionet e konsujve grekë të Janinës, e konfirmojnë hapur këtë aleancë turko-greke kundër lëvizjes shqiptare. Ata konfirmojnë deri bashkëpunimin e krerëve të bandave greke me drejtuesit ushtarakë turq të vilajetit. Në këto kushte, edhe Ismail Lesko Progonati mund të ketë qenë viktimë e këtij bashkëpunimi antishqiptar.

Albert Zholi

----------


## Albo

Flet historiani, Prof. Dr. Pëllumb Xhufi, për lëvizjet në Jug të Shqipërisë në prag të shpalljes së Pavarësisë

*Ja figura e vërtetë e  Ismail Lesko Progonatit*

Albert ZHOLI

Prof. Dr. Pëllumb Xhufi, historian i njohur, duke qenë nga i njëjti fshat me heroin e këtij shkrimi, jep një portret më të plotë të tij, të njohur jo vetëm nga të thënat e bashkëfshatarëve, por edhe të dokumenteve historike. Ja një pjesë e bisedës së profesorit:

Cili është kuadri historik në të cilin veproi Ismail Lesko Progonati?

Për të krijuar një profil më të plotë të figurës e të veprës së Ismail Lesko Progonatit, duhet ndërtuar kuadri historik në të cilin ai veproi. Ardhja në fuqi e xhonturqve nuk solli një përmirësim të situatës në katër vilajetet shqiptare. Shqiptarët mbetën e vetmja popullsi e Turqisë europiane, ku vazhduan të mohoheshin të gjitha të drejtat, duke filluar nga ato kombëtare. Në 21 shkurt 1911, Syrja bej Vlora, që ishte këshilltar shteti, e informonte konsullin austro-hungarez të Vlorës se qeveria osmane kishte urdhëruar mbylljen e të gjitha shkollave shqipe. Kjo i trazoi akoma më keq shpirtrat e shqiptarëve, në veri e në jug të Shqipërisë. Incidenti i ndodhur në parlamentin osman, në mars 1911, kundër deputetit të Vlorës, Ismail Qemalit, i dha fund çdo iluzioni se regjimi i ri i xhonturqve do njihte kombin shqiptar, si të tillë, duke i dhënë fund politikës antishqiptare të ndarjes së tij në “turq” e “romë”(grekë).   Megjithatë, deri në fund, Porta e Lartë këmbënguli në refuzimin e kërkesave të kryengritësve. Jo pa arsye, në 25 prill 1911, Ministria e Jashtme e Greqisë i udhëzonte konsujt e saj në Janinë, Gjirokastër, Prevezë e Manastir, se “shtrirja e kryengritjes shqiptare përbënte një rrezik për interesat kombëtare greke” dhe që kundrejt lëvizjes patriotike shqiptare në Shqipërinë e Poshtme, të përçonin “një politikë paqësore dhe filo-turke”. Fatkeqësisht, në synimin për mbytjen e lëvizjes kombëtare dhe kryengritjes së armatosur në jug, qeverisë xhonturke dhe Athinës i dhanë dorën edhe disa përfaqësues të bejlerëve të jugut.

Si ka qenë në vitin 1911 lëvizja kombëtare shqiptare?

Megjithatë, gjatë vitit 1911, lëvizja kombëtare kishte bërë hapa përpara në gjithë vilajetin e Janinës: në Vlorë, Kurvelesh, Tepelenë, Gjirokastër, Delvinë e Çamëri. Si rezultat, në shkurt 1911, në Janinë rifilloi botimin fletorja shqipe e Janinës, “Zgjimi i Shqipërisë”: redaktor i saj ishte një farë Fehmiu nga Tepelena, që ishte njëherësh edhe Sekretar i Klubit të Janinës. Ky, deri një vit më parë kishte qenë komisar i policisë  së Janinës, por u largua nga puna prej xhonturqve si aktivist i çështjes shqiptare (Bilinski për Ermentalin, 14 shkurt 1911). Në Janinë, qendër e vilajetit, autoritetet osmane tregonin një ngurtësi të pashembullt ndaj lëvizjes patriotike shqiptare. Edhe pse në shkurt 1911 ato lejuan hapjen e nga një shkolle shqipe në Gjirokastër e Filat, ato nuk dëgjuan të hapin të tillë në Janinë, ku, siç pretendonin ato, myslimanët shqiptarë ishin përkrahës të alfabetit arab. Në këtë këmbëngulje të tyre kundër alfabetit latin, autoritetet turke kishin mbështetjen dhe inkurajimin e Athinës zyrtare e të kishës greke. Në një relacion të 2 prillit 1910 nga Janina, konsulli grek, Forestis, deklaronte me cinizëm, se neve, d.m.th. grekëve, “na intereson që shqiptarëve mos u lejohet nga Porta përdorimi i alfabetit latin, pasi ai do të ndihmonte përparimin e gjuhës shqipe, kurse përdorimi i alfabetit arab nuk do të mundësonte asnjë përparim të saj”.  

Cili ka qenë roli i takimit në Manastirin e Cepos?

Në 8 korrik u mblodh në manastirin e Cepos (Gjirokastër) kuvendi me pjesëmarrjen e 100 përfaqësuesve nga trevat e jugut, që shoqëroheshin edhe nga çeta të armatosura. Duke treguar një ndjeshmëri të madhe atdhetare e politike, pjesëmarrësit kërkuan shtrirjen e reformave në të 4 vilajetet shqiptare, edhe në jug, përndryshe, deklaronin ata, rrezikohej të cenohej integriteti i kombit e në mënyrë të veçantë, Shqipëria e jugut rrezikonte copëtimin. Kërkonin, gjithashtu, hapjen e shkollave shqipe, me alfabet latin, dhe amnisti për kryengritësit. Në muajin korrik po dukej qartë se situata po ekstremizohej. Në Delvinë e Gjirokastër ishin shënuar përleshje me ushtrinë turke. Thuhej se çeta e Delvinës prej 600 vetësh, ishte nisur drejt qendrës së vilajetit, Janinës, ku ishin marrë vesh me lidhjen e fshehtë të oficerëve shqiptarë, që vepronte tashmë në atë qytet e ku një rol të rëndësishëm luante edhe oficeri trim, Ismail Lesko Progonati. Në Progonat ishte ngritur një çetë prej 200 vetësh: në korrik aty u hoq taksa e nahije mydyrit dhe u dëbua xhandarmëria. Progonati u kthye në atë kohë në qendër të të gjithë klubeve shqiptare të jugut, që mbanin lidhje të rregullta me kryengritësit e veriut dhe personalisht me Ismail Qemalin.

Ç’u bë më pas?

 Siç raportonte në 23 korrik konsulli Austro-Hungarez i Janinës, duke nisur nga Progonati, pakënaqësia popullore po merrte forma të rrezikshme. Banorët e Përmetit ishin ngritur e kishin dëbuar kajmekamin dhe pritej që në ditën e Shën Konstandinit kryengritja të plaste në gjithë vilajetin. Në këto kushte, valiu thirri në bisedime Kadri Gjatën, mikun e bashkëpunëtorin e Ismail Leskos, Kryetar i Klubit shqiptar të Janinës, duke i propozuar që të merrte përsipër të ndërmjetësonte bisedimet mes qeverisë e kryengritësve të jugut. Zv/ konsulli A-H Frossard informonte me atë rast, se Kadri Gjata e kishte refuzuar këtë mision, pasi “ai vetë solidarizohej me kërkesat e bashkatdhetarëve të tij”. Vetëm në rast se valiu do të zotohej me shkrim se qeveria ishte gati t’i përmbushte kërkesat e kryengritësve, ai, Kadriu, mund të bëhej ndërmjetës për një takim mes tyre. Sigurisht, valiu nuk kishte ndërmend të ndërmerrte asnjë angazhim kundrejt kryengritësve, sadoqë për një gjë të tillë kishte një presion të madh edhe nga vetë radhët e ushtrisë e xhandarmërisë, ku militonin mjaft oficerë patriotë shqiptarë, si Ismail Leskua. Por pikërisht në këtë moment, paria e pashallarëve të Shqipërisë së jugut, me në krye Myfit bej Libohovën, me ndjenja osmanofile dhe nën ndikimin e qarqeve shoviniste greke, ndërhyri për të sabotuar kryengritjen duke mashtruar me premtime krerët e saj. Myfit beu, që ishte deputet, i dërgonte atë kohë telegram qeverisë me fjalët: “Toskëria është me ju”! Kështu, në fillim të gushtit 1911 zbarkoi në Sarandë një komision i kryesuar nga Abdyl beu nga Kolonja, kryetar i klubit “Bashkimi” të Stambollit, i cili ishte caktuar të negocionte me kryengritësit e Shqipërisë së jugut për t’i bindur ata të dorëzonin armët e për t’u kthyer në shtëpi. Delegacioni u ndal në Delvinë, Gjirokastër e Janinë, ku mori takim me krerë të lëvizjes, të cilët gjithsesi insistuan në dhënien e koncesioneve që Porta bëri për Shqipërinë e veriut si dhe akordimin e amnistisë për kryengritësit, nën garancinë e një fuqie të huaj. 

Cila ishte marrëveshja e 5 gushtit dhe qëllimi i saj?

Ndërkohë, në 5 gusht u arrit marrëveshja e Portës me kryengritësit në veri të Shqipërisë, dhe kjo ndikoi edhe në shtimin e agresivitetit të Portës në drejtim të kryengritësve të jugut. Këtu, siç thamë, paria e bejlerëve kishte luajtur rolin e saj në funksion të interesave turke e greke për shuarjen e kryengritjes. Këta, siç vërente në shtator 1911 zv/ konsulli austro-hungarez Frossard, kishin kundërshti të forta me krerët e kryengritjes lidhur me shtrirjen, zhvillimin e qëllimin e saj (Abdyl Ypi, Fejzi Alizoti). Myfid bej Libohova, madje, nxitoi ta shfrytëzojë situatën në të mirë të interesave të veta: në fakt, siç mësohet nga një raport i 14 gushtit, ndër lëshimet minimale që Porta pranoi të bënte në Jugë, ishte hapja e një shkolle fillore në Gjirokastër dhe emërimi i vëllait të Myfit beut, Ajet bej Libohovës, si kajmekam i Vlorës.
Ndërkohë, në jug intensifikohen përpjekjet për shkëputje nga Turqia, këtë e tregon edhe  kuvendi i përfaqësuesve të jugut që u mblodh në Tepelenë në gusht të vitit 1911?
Në 20 gusht 1911, u mblodh në Tepelenë, në shtëpinë e Sadullah efendiut (Abdullah Beut), një aktivist i lëvizjes kombëtare, një kuvend i përfaqësuesve të jugut, ku Kurveleshi u përfaqësua nga Shefqet Gjoleka e Riza Runa. Nga kuvendi doli një rezolutë me 9 pika, si hapja e shkollave fillore në gjuhën shqipe, të subvencionuara nga shteti, përdorimi zyrtar i gjuhës shqipe, të kishte amnisti për patriotët e burgosur etj..

 Pse qe e vështirë lëvizja kryengritëse në Shqipërinë e poshtme?

Lëvizja kryengritëse në Shqipërinë e poshtme, vilajetin e Janinës e atë të Manastirit, u ndodh përballë dy kundërshtarëve, që bashkëpunonin me njeri-tjetrin: reaksionit xhonturk dhe shovinizmit grek. Sipas raportit të konsullit Austro-Hungarez të Janinës, Bilinski, për kontin Erental, Ministër i Jashtëm i perandorisë, duke filluar nga vjeshta 1909, në Epir kishin filluar të mbinin banda të armatosura greke, që kërkonin të terrorizonin popullsinë civile e të vendosnin bazat për të pretenduar Epirin në kushtet e reja të shpërbërjes së pushtetit osman në ato treva. Bandat në fjalë zgjeroheshin me rekrutë të rinj të mbledhur në fshatrat vllaho-ortodokse të Zagorit e të Mecovës. Përveç objektivit politik e ushtarak, bandat në fjalë plaçkitnin e keqtrajtonin popullsinë civile shqiptare. Duke parë përkeqësimin e gjendjes, në shkurt 1911 autoritetet turke vendosën të bëjnë një riorganizim të trupave të të dislokuara në vilajetin e Janinës. Ruajtja e kufirit, që deri atë kohë u ishte besuar njësiteve të ushtrisë, kaloi në duart e kompanive të formuara posaçërisht për këtë qëllim. Ky ndryshim e çoi edhe togerin Ismail Lesko në një front të ri e delikat, ku ju desh të përballej me banda të armatosura të ardhura nga Greqia dhe që përbëheshin nga ushtarakë të zgjedhur, kriminelë e keqbërës të zgjedhur për akte terroriste e kriminale dhe që kishin për qëllim destabilizimin e rendit dhe krijimin e kushteve për aneksimin e Epirit. Kështu në shtator 1911, njëra nga këto banda e përbërë nga 7 persona, pllakosi në hanin e Mishohit, 18 km. larg Janinës, ku plaçkiti e keqtrajtoi 10 udhëtarë nga Preveza, së bashku me hanxhinë. Banda drejtohej nga oficerët e ushtrisë greke, Potezi e Kromidha, që më parë kishin vepruar në rrugën Janinë-Luros.  Në qershor 1911, mësojmë se komandën për ndjekjen e goditjen e bandave të armatosura greke e kishte marrë, citoj, “oficeri trim i xhandarmarisë, mylazimi Ismail aga”. Për muaj të tërë, oficeri nga Progonati, me detashmentet e tij të shpejta të ndjekjes, shpartalloi njëra pa tjetrës bandat greke, me të cilat qeveria e Athinës synonte të hapte një front të ri në jug e të vendoste një hipotekë në pretendimet për aneksimin e Epirit, që i kishte bërë publike qysh në Kongresin e Berlinit, në 1878. “Në 15 shtator 1911”, thuhet në raportin e konsullit Bilinski të datës 17 shtator, “forcat e komanduara nga togeri i xhandarmërisë Ismail aga, u angazhuan në një betejë të ashpër afër Mecovës me një grup banditësh, ku mbeti i vrarë togeri i xhandarmërisë, Ismail aga, i njohur për guximin e tij”.

----------

